# Removable trailer tongue



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I might be out of luck, I haven't been able to find anyone who stocks an odd size like 2.5 x 3.5.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> I might be out of luck, I haven't been able to find anyone who stocks an odd size like 2.5 x 3.5.


go smaller.......slide in instead of over


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought of that, but since the tongue is only 2x3 already, do you think it a 1.5x2.5 will have enough strength?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

check the specs or tack weld some 1/4" flat stock

I would bet the trailer is way over what u need.

what is the weight difference between the boats?

I had a trailer done yrs ago and the boat dealer I knew was able to get a piece that was the rt. size.

https://www.metalsdepot.com/steel-products/galvanized-steel-products/galvanized-square-tube

http://www.speedymetals.com/Information/Telescoping.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If I had to guess, maybe a 400lbs difference max. I'm pretty sure it's rated for 1500lbs net so that's not an issue. 

If it was a 3x3 tongue this wouldn't be an issue, I can get 3.5x3.5 all day. 2.5x3.5 is just an uncommon size. I don't have a welder right now. I can get 1.5x2.5 in 1/4" wall thickness, so it might work. I'd still rather sleeve it from the outside though.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> If I had to guess, maybe a 400lbs difference max. I'm pretty sure it's rated for 1500lbs net so that's not an issue.
> 
> If it was a 3x3 tongue this wouldn't be an issue, I can get 3.5x3.5 all day. 2.5x3.5 is just an uncommon size. I don't have a welder right now. I can get 1.5x2.5 in 1/4" wall thickness, so it might work. I'd still rather sleeve it from the outside though.


Call a trailer manufacturer see what they have to say.

what if u moved the boat up the trailer and used a swing tongue ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Called several, they all seemed baffled by the concept. They kept trying to sell me a swing tongue, but it won't work. I have one now and need more room.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

By bigger and put some flat stock to fill the gap where it attaches...self tapping screws and grind the head......it will look clean when it is together and coyote ugly sitting in the garage....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

u could use alum. flat stock...be easier drillling/screwing


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see using flat stock, but I'd probably go with steel still. Best not to mix metals and such right.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

good rule.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Contact a trailer outfit near you that doesn't just repair them and sell parts but also builds them to custom order... They'll know exactly what you need...

An alternative is to replace the tongue on your trailer - then cut it to fold - behind the winch stand... If you go this route you'll need an extra jack stand behind where the new joint is... Most install a folding joint in front of the winch stand (and your trailer jack) but as you've noted - it just doesn't shorten your trailer enough - so you end up having either install a second joint (as I've described) with or without replacing your existing tongue... By the way, if you go this route you'll actually be able to shorten your trailer with a folding tongue - so short that the farthest forward object on your trailer is actually the bow of your boat... so you'll definitely need that second jack stand...

By the way there's two ways install a removable tongue - the first way is with an exterior sleeve that you'll slip the removable tongue into... the second is with an internal male addition that you'll slip the removable tongue over (then of course through bolt each end of each assembly...)

Hope this helps, aren't boats fun?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.easternmetal.com/pdfs/ems_catalog_complete_BOAT.pdf


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I would imagine 1.5 x 2.5, .25” walls would be plenty strong. Through bolted, the doubled steel tubes should suffice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> I can see using flat stock, but I'd probably go with steel still. Best not to mix metals and such right.


Sorry I should have read more before posting the aluminum link!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> Contact a trailer outfit near you that doesn't just repair them and sell parts but also builds them to custom order... They'll know exactly what you need...
> 
> An alternative is to replace the tongue on your trailer - then cut it to fold - behind the winch stand... If you go this route you'll need an extra jack stand behind where the new joint is... Most install a folding joint in front of the winch stand (and your trailer jack) but as you've noted - it just doesn't shorten your trailer enough - so you end up having either install a second joint (as I've described) with or without replacing your existing tongue... By the way, if you go this route you'll actually be able to shorten your trailer with a folding tongue - so short that the farthest forward object on your trailer is actually the bow of your boat... so you'll definitely need that second jack stand...
> 
> ...


So the instructions for the swing kits/hinges state 2 things that won't let me mount it behind the winch stand. First, it actually says do not do that, lol. Second the tongue length can not exceed 3ft in front of the hinge. To be honest I have no interest in getting another hinge, as this one has been less then impressive and developed a lot of play after the first few months of use.

I've spoken to several boat trailer builders, as well as dealers that do repairs. The exterior sleeve will be a challenge because of the size. However the interior sleeve is very possible. A 2.5 x 1.5 x .25" thick tube should be more then strong enough for this. Most kits I've seen have the tongue sleeve maybe 6 to 8 inches deep. I'm going to go with at least 12 on each side, so 24" total. I just need to make sure the trailer is actually wide enough for the boat now.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the hinge maker saying not to exceed three feet of tongue length (that's a tacit admission by the manufacturer that their hinge isn't strong enough...). That little bit of info is never mentioned in the ads....

If you do re-use your trailer (with removable tongue and all...) please post up the story and the results (with pics of course....). 

I won't mention how much fun boats are again... once is more than enough...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Late ques............. is the rest of the trailer galvanized metal??????????


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes the trailer is galvanized. And really after 8 years of abuse it's in good shape, has LED lights, plus I just changed out to sure lube style hubs. So it won't break my heart to save $2k by reusing it, lol. Also it's a tilt trailer.










If I go this route I will post up what I did, and if it was successful.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Years ago, I did an interior sleeve. But, my interior piece was at least 3 feet long on both sides. I bolted it to the front and used massive large pins holding it onto the trailer tube.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

After deciding to go with an piece if steel on the inside I finally found a place that sells the 2.5 x 3.5 x 3/16" to sleeve the outside. So I'm back to that, lol. If I go this route I might not need to use plate to fill in the gaps.

https://www.discountsteel.com/items..._in=0&len_fraction=0&itemComments=&qty=1#skus


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> After deciding to go with an piece if steel on the inside I finally found a place that sells the 2.5 x 3.5 x 3/16" to sleeve the outside. So I'm back to that, lol. If I go this route I might not need to use plate to fill in the gaps.
> 
> https://www.discountsteel.com/items..._in=0&len_fraction=0&itemComments=&qty=1#skus


The inside dimensions of 3/16” might leave you with a 1/8” gap around your existing tongue. What is the wall thickness of your existing tongue?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I checked it today, the existing 2x3 tongue is only 1/8" thick. So the 3/16" will be significantly stronger. There might be a gap I'll fill with sheet metal on the trailer side. But really 1/8" of play on the winch side spread over the 12" sleeve I don't think will effect much.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something I forgot to mention (something I do all too frequently...) is that if you have a choice I'd want the external sleeve, figuring that the joint would be a bit stronger than an internal sleeve - since there's just more metal involved....


----------



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

What about installing a Swing Kit but simply remove the tongue when storing it in Garage instead of swinging it. It's one screw and one pin holding the two parts together. As for the electrical cable, place a plug or connector (Female on end and Male on the other) where you can disconnect when you remove the tongue and reconnect when putting it back on.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

artdel said:


> What about installing a Swing Kit but simply remove the tongue when storing it in Garage instead of swinging it. It's one screw and one pin holding the two parts together. As for the electrical cable, place a plug or connector (Female on end and Male on the other) where you can disconnect when you remove the tongue and reconnect when putting it back on.


How would that be any benefit? I can swing the tongue near 180 degrees now, but it doesn't get rid of the winch stand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take the winch arm off. Mount the winch to the post. Cut back a couple inches from the 8" arms and mount that piece to the post to act as the bumper. Just saved you 18 inches.

You might not be able to figure out I am an expert with the computer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wouldn't the winch have to pull over the bowstop, like a pulley, to be aligned then?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I wouldn’t shim w sheet metal , it ll rust . Think about a cheap cutting board , they come in many thicknesses. Wont rust or rot.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I can find one that thin that won't crack with a little pressure, but I was considering stainless steel. The shim would need to be less then 1/16" to fill the gap right, if it's needed at all.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

How much would it take to replace the entire tongue with 3x3 x.25 at the length you need? You would have the added wall strength, with imo a much stronger trailer with no shimming required.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Walter Lee said:


> How much would it take to replace the entire tongue with 3x3 x.25 at the length you need? You would have the added wall strength, with imo a much stronger trailer with no shimming required.


It would take heavy reconstruction and welding to do that. It's a tilt trailer and the tongue is the pivot point. Problem with going with 1/4" on the outside sleeve is there would be no gap at all so it might not be about to recieve the tongue. Think of your trailer hitch, it always has a bit of play, if it was super tight it would rust in place quickly. Being tight on the trailer side would be fine, but I'll need a tiny gap on the tongue side.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Why not put the swing knuckle past the winch stand closer to the tilt????????

or am I missing something?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> It would take heavy reconstruction and welding to do that. It's a tilt trailer and the tongue is the pivot point. Problem with going with 1/4" on the outside sleeve is there would be no gap at all so it might not be about to recieve the tongue. Think of your trailer hitch, it always has a bit of play, if it was super tight it would rust in place quickly. Being tight on the trailer side would be fine, but I'll need a tiny gap on the tongue side.


see above


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

topnative2 said:


> Why not put the swing knuckle past the winch stand closer to the tilt????????
> 
> or am I missing something?


You missed my previous post.



firecat1981 said:


> So the instructions for the swing kits/hinges state 2 things that won't let me mount it behind the winch stand. First, it actually says do not do that, lol. Second the tongue length can not exceed 3ft in front of the hinge. To be honest I have no interest in getting another hinge, as this one has been less then impressive and developed a lot of play after the first few months of use.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> You missed my previous post.


nope, read it.........................CRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> Wouldn't the winch have to pull over the bowstop, like a pulley, to be aligned then?


You mean just like the one in your picture? Under???

No. The winch just helps you get it all the way on the trailer. The bunks cradle it in position.


----------



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

firecat1981 said:


> How would that be any benefit? I can swing the tongue near 180 degrees now, but it doesn't get rid of the winch stand.


You're right, it doesnt get rid of it but when the trailer is in the garage you really don't need it. It'll come off with the tongue and basically you have the bow of the boat as the leading edge. When you're ready to move the boat just reconnect it along with the winch strap and the two bolts.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

artdel said:


> You're right, it doesnt get rid of it but when the trailer is in the garage you really don't need it. It'll come off with the tongue and basically you have the bow of the boat as the leading edge. When you're ready to move the boat just reconnect it along with the winch strap and the two bolts.


I appreciate the reply, but I don't think you read my responses. The winch stand CANNOT be mounted in front of the hinge (the swinging part) per the manufacturer. And after owning one I know why, it's just not strong enough to take the constant pressure the winch would apply. The cast aluminum would end up fracturing. If I could mount it in front then this all wouldn't be an issue.

Boys I got a plan. I'll be working on it in the near future and will make a seperate post about it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> You mean just like the one in your picture? Under???
> 
> No. The winch just helps you get it all the way on the trailer. The bunks cradle it in position.


DN, I looked at it, and going that way would gain me about 10". A gain, but still not enough, I need to shave off at least another 18"+/-.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What about making the winch post on say a 45 degree angle so it tucks under the bow and mount it at roughly at the second T in continental?

You could always cut a slot in the garage door.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> What about making the winch post on say a 45 degree angle so it tucks under the bow and mount it at roughly at the second T in continental?
> 
> You could always cut a slot in the garage door.


I would still need the tongue to come out a bit to hook to the truck. And the winch stand would need to be even with the bow. 

Cut my garage door, GTFOH.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Removable tongue? Continental used to offer them.
My kid bought a 2008 16' Key Largo this weekend.
It has the slide out tongue with a vertical lock pin in the frame.
16 foot hull, 60 hp outboard and trailer are only 18.5 foot long with the tongue removed.
Kinda neat setup, logical and effective way to allow y'er boat to fit in the garage.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brett said:


> Removable tongue? Continental used to offer them.
> My kid bought a 2008 16' Key Largo this weekend.
> It has the slide out tongue with a vertical lock pin in the frame.
> 16 foot hull, 60 hp outboard and trailer are only 18.5 foot long with the tongue removed.
> Kinda neat setup, logical and effective way to allow y'er boat to fit in the garage.


Maybe they offered it years ago, but I've called several and they all seemed baffled by the request. I should have the metal in a few days. I'm essentially replacing the swing hinge with a much stronger steel sleeve. Hope it works out how I think.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

They still make 'em...










Found it here: https://www.greatlakesboatco.com/inventory25.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You sure that's a continental? Either way it wouldn't work for me. I need to be able to remove the winch post. I don't see much benefit to the above set up over the swing tongue.


----------

